# sometimes u dont have to spend money



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

found this kite string holder for free at a yard sale.
i took it home thinking "drop spindle".
i had the mister drill a hole in the top.
i put a screw in the top and i took my exacto knife and made a notch in the top whorl.
it spins wonderfully believe it or not.
how much did this cost me to make??
the cost of one screw.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Another great idea and clever. Love to see the minds of a spinner at work. lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Whoot-hoo, how neat is that!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

As crafters we often see things differently. Good job and using your imagination!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Bravo!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is great!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u everyone so much.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great idea... you are very clever


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

So creative!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u all.
i needed another drop spindle.there it was right before my eyes.
what fun.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Neat IDEA!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very clever!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

great idea!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What a brilliant idea!!!!

Hazel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

It's amazing what you can make for next to nothing with a little imagination. I've seen spindles made from CDs and a pencil or piece of dowel and Diz's made from limpet shells that have been washed up on the shore and have holes in. The edges have been worn smooth by the sea.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are so resourceful. What a clever person. Have a friend who used a chop stick and a potato for a drop spindle. Worked great until the potato rotted. Easy fix. Put a new potato on the chop stick.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

love all the ideas everyone.
i know i have a rounded end magnifying glass with a hole in the end of a the handle.
i sometimes think...Why not put the leader thru the hole in the handle.spin and then wrap the newly spun yarn around
the handle of the magnifying glass.
so many things u can use.ordinary daily items can be a spindle.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great idea.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Perfect idea


----------

